# Thought cannabis was safe? Meet the South African teens being ravaged by dangerous st



## zem (Dec 15, 2016)

This one made me laugh, you will not guess before you read :rofl:
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...ain-known-swazi-gold-end-streets-Britain.html


----------



## Budlight (Dec 15, 2016)

I guess it can't really be any different then back in the day when people were soaking their buds in inbombing fluid and  I think they call that the wet back in the day I was pretty young when I learned about that stuff


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 15, 2016)

Idiots. :bolt:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 15, 2016)

Right. It's the weed, mon. Not the heroin, rat poison, or hiv tablets. W T F?


----------



## zem (Dec 16, 2016)

it is like mixing cyanide with fruit juice then blaming the fruit, how retarded is that to be called "journalism"


----------



## DirtyDiana (Dec 20, 2016)

Ludicrous!  I'm a heavy weed smoker & many times I have to go a day or a few without-- Never had withdrawals like with opiates & I speak from experience!  May be a little bummed out cause I can't smoke, but I can function without a problem. You cannot function in full blown opiate withdrawal.


----------

